# I am experiencing a 200+ battery drain while standby using milaq's CM11 nightlies



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

The battery drain was usually 30mA while standing by when I was using the CM10.2 weekly build by maliq. Everything works pretty fine. I can leave my touchpad untouched the whole day and still did some serious stuff in the evening with like @ battery remaining. 
But now after flashing to the latest CM11 build by milaq, if I leave it standby for a day, the low battery warning will show. What should I do to alleviate that? Any suggestions? The last thing I want to do is to make a backup and do a clearn install. Please don't let me do that.
Thanks very much.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry, double posts.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

johnleo said:


> The battery drain was usually 30mA while standing by when I was using the CM10.2 weekly build by maliq. Everything works pretty fine. I can leave my touchpad untouched the whole day and still did some serious stuff in the evening with like @ battery remaining. But now after flashing to the latest CM11 build by milaq, if I leave it standby for a day, the low battery warning will show. What should I do to alleviate that? Any suggestions? The last thing I want to do is to make a backup and do a clearn install. Please don't let me do that. Thanks very much. Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


The newest builds always have the most issues to workout and often a higher battery drain during sleep. Its nothing new, so you can go back to your old setup or try another build. Have a look at my guide for info about each rom. When I tested Milqs build I found the battery drain higher but still reasonably low considering the new Kernel. New builds are still being worked on so expect results to vary when testing nightly builds of the latest roms. You should be making backups each time you try a new rom, nothing new there either. If you don't you'll regret it later, trying new roms always comes with a cetain amount of risk. So get used to it and make backups or just stick to the older roms.

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(Both DM and Non DM)*

*Android 4.4.2 Kitkat Data Media Guide and Links:*

*[ROM] [AOKP 4.4.2 kitkat ][3.0 Kernel] for the HP Touchpad** By* *Sixohtew*

*Notes:* Low battery drain (-5mA to -10mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Fulls creen(no Nav bar),

*Note:* To add the navigation bar got to settings/navigation bar/settings/Enable navigation bar(Check the box)

*Note:* If you can't connect the USB in Win7/8.1 go to settings/Developer options/USB debugging and (Uncheck the box)

*[ROM] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] **By Jcsullins*

*Notes:* Low to medium battery drain (-6mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

*Note:*This Rom can see both SDcards

*[ROM] [UNOFFICIAL][4.4.2][3.4 Kernel] CyanogenMod 11.0 Nightlies* *By Invisiblek*

*Notes:* medium battery drain (-20mA to -40mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

*[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [KitKat] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] CyanogenMod 11.0 nightlies **By Milaq*

*Notes:* Low to medium battery (-6mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

* [ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.2] [3.4 kernel] [Nightlies] With /data/media* *By Flintman*

*Notes: *Medium battery drain (-30mA to -60mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Automated Updater(Use TWRP).

*Note:* Evervolv 4.4.2 Builds for the HP TP 4G Supported here 4G Install instructions here

*Note:*This Rom can see both SDcards

*[ROM] [UNOFFICIAL][KitKat 4.4.3][3.4 Kernel][TENDERLOIN] PAC-man 4.4.3 BETA 1.0[AOSP] By Shumash*


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The newest builds always have the most issues to workout and often a higher battery drain during sleep. Its nothing new, so you can go back to your old setup or try another build. Have a look at my guide for info about each rom. When I tested Milqs build I found the battery drain higher but still reasonably low considering the new Kernel. New builds are still being worked on so expect results to vary when testing nightly builds of the latest roms. You should be making backups each time you try a new rom, nothing new there either. If you don't you'll regret it later, trying new roms always comes with a cetain amount of risk. So get used to it and make backups or just stick to the older roms.
> 
> *[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(Both DM and Non DM)*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Roland. 
I think I will just stick to the current rom and expect its battery drain to improve over the time. It's a pretty awesome rom except for the battery problem. But since I am not taking it out for work, it's not such a big issue. Hope Maliq can solve this problem ASAP. Good work.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

johnleo said:


> Thanks, Roland.
> I think I will just stick to the current rom and expect its battery drain to improve over the time. It's a pretty awesome rom except for the battery problem. But since I am not taking it out for work, it's not such a big issue. Hope Maliq can solve this problem ASAP. Good work.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


Roland has a good point about trying different Roms. You should not be getting -200mA drain with any of them. You might want to try J.C. Sullin's CM11 snapshot dated April 9, 2014. I get between -6 and -10mA drain while asleep. Be sure you have recently flashed the A6 firmware too. Some people do it monthly as a point of good housekeeping. I know when I see my standby battery drain starting to creep higher, flashing the A6 helps get it back down where it should be.


----------

